# Anyone 23+ never worked?>



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

'o;#p'fukit


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm 24 and have never worked, been to multiple interviews filled out so many applications yet nothing. It's not just being unemployed that sucks either, but the stigma and the looks you get when you tell people. They assume you're just lazy and make it seem like getting a job is as easy as taking a dump. **** them.


----------



## knifej (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah, people's first assumption is that you're lazy or something. They never consider if you have some sort of mental/social disability. Of course this is only their assumption when you look "able" to work. 

I didn't get my first job till i was 21. I'm not going to tell you things will get better. I honestly don't know. You might have to do just do walk ins and shake hands with employers. I really feel applications/resumes has no effect. Something you can do is deliberately lie on your resume/application just to get an interview. Once you're there, just reveal you deliberately lied to get to this interview and tell them your situation. 

Don't feel bad about lying at this point. 
"when you got nothing, you got nothing to lose"


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Disarray said:


> I'm 24 and have never worked, been to multiple interviews filled out so many applications yet nothing. It's not just being unemployed that sucks either, but the stigma and the looks you get when you tell people. They assume you're just lazy and make it seem like getting a job is as easy as taking a dump. **** them.


I feel for you. I have worked but I only have a part-time job now and before that I was unemployed for four months. It's like it doesn't matter what else you've done or do in life, people think you're lazy if you can't come up with a full-time job RIGHT NOW.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Volunteering is the way to go, I think, if you're lacking experience. That, and just applying continuously to any vacancies you come across in the hope that someone will give you a chance. It's tough. After having been graduated from uni from almost a year now I've finally bagged myself a minimum wage job in a garden centre, but as it's only for less than ten hours a week, it's not enough.

I'd quite like to do some sort of office work, but so far everything I've come across demands experience... that, or I'm just not successful, presumably because there are other applicants with a more suitable work history. I'd suggest having a look on the do-it.org.uk website for some volunteering opportunities available in your area, and try to go for things that are related to areas of work you might like to end up forging a career in. You can pick up all sorts of different skills from doing it, and give yourself something extra to write about on your CV that will appeal to employers (and also fill in a gap in work history). It also makes quite a nice step in between being unemployed and getting a job, as volunteering roles tend to be a lot more laid back and there's not so much pressure on you to perform well.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Apply at a temp agency. You just apply and call them and they look you for a job.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that frustration all too well. I hate being lied to by the teachers and the disappointment of entering the real world and seeing how it really is and how everything I've ever done up until this point has been for nothing is soul destroying.

I did two 2 month placements with the job centre, working for free, it got me this job I'm in at the minute which I've had since september. It's admin but it's a good salary.

If you want any help with CVs or where to look for jobs or whatever, PM me. I was unemployed for basically a year and I've been to every cv clinic/jobseeking lecture/workshop there is! Plus now I work in HR and get to oggle people's CVs every week! It's very useful for me haha.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

mooncake said:


> Volunteering is the way to go, I think, if you're lacking experience. That, and just applying continuously to any vacancies you come across in the hope that someone will give you a chance. It's tough. After having been graduated from uni from almost a year now I've finally bagged myself a minimum wage job in a garden centre, but as it's only for less than ten hours a week, it's not enough.
> 
> I'd quite like to do some sort of office work, but so far everything I've come across demands experience... that, or I'm just not successful, presumably because there are other applicants with a more suitable work history. I'd suggest having a look on the do-it.org.uk website for some volunteering opportunities available in your area, and try to go for things that are related to areas of work you might like to end up forging a career in. You can pick up all sorts of different skills from doing it, and give yourself something extra to write about on your CV that will appeal to employers (and also fill in a gap in work history). It's also makes quite a nice step in between being unemployed and getting a job, as volunteering roles tend to be a lot more laid back and there's not so much pressure on you to perform well.


+1

It's a good way to get experience, and sometimes they will even give you a bit of training.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I have almost zero motivation to do voluntary, when my alarm goes off its a real struggle to get up, and when I do my brain is totally blank and I cannot function properly, just because isolation for years has rendered my brain zombified to a certain degree...


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i'm 30 and i've never worked


----------



## Abouttime (Apr 3, 2013)

You can try pet sitting or getting paid to do something you are good at. What type of skills do you have?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Almost (minus online stuff for way under minimum wage and 2 weeks work experience in year 10 of high school)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Find a temp agency. Just google temp agency in your hometown. Depending on what you're looking for, you won't have to pay them and they'll find work for you without even an interview!


----------



## knifej (Jan 12, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Find a temp agency. Just google temp agency in your hometown. Depending on what you're looking for, you won't have to pay them and they'll find work for you without even an interview!


I'm not sure if temp agencies work well for people that have never worked before. They usually do an assessment of your skills and experience and use that to try to place you. Temp agencies are for people in between jobs or for those who have been out of work for long time and are now returning to the workforce.

Has anybody went to a temp agency with no previous work experience and was able to get placement? Please let us know.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I tried a temp agency months ago, but the phone interview was too much for me to handle. And they wanted me for a call center! Yeah, it didn't happen. But then, I gave up too easily. I want to try volunteering, although I desperately need a paycheck.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

i still cant get a ****ing job anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate where i live, worst area for work

life passing me by but what can u do, **** all cos im gettn nowhere


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Apply at a temp agency. You just apply and call them and they look you for a job.


Doesn't really work like that these days in the UK, especially in areas with the highest unemployment. They are saturated with applicants and can pick and choose the best and most experienced and ignore the rest.

I've given up with them for now also after being treated so badly, a few months working my *** off along side horrible co-workers for £6.19 an hour then dumped like a piece of crap! Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

so how do u get by fenren


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> so how do u get by fenren


Back on JSA again, :no the new 14 steps job sheets are fun. I just make any crap up!


----------



## Frithrika (May 19, 2013)

Well I'm 23 and I do work now, but up until half a year ago I had never had a job. It took me a long time to gain one, and I've lost count of how many I applied to where I wasn't even taken in for an interview. I think the important thing is to always pay close attention to what jobs are available and to just keep applying to as many things as possible. The most difficult part is that you have to keep that up no matter how frustrating those rejections are. You never know when you might suddenly get a positive response even if it takes countless attempts to actually get there.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

handsaway said:


> JSA is the worst. You need to get off it as quickly as possible, I wasted too many years.


Don't I know it, I was on it for 5 years before this little break and tried to off myself in that period. I can't do it again and carry on, no way.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

23 in a few months and never had a real job.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

its not ****ing fair im willing to work but cant find **** all.
getting a job is the only way i an break 24/7 isolation.


----------



## Swagger91 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm 21 and have never had a job, but I just applied to a hospitality agency last week and was called in for an interview with them today. They offer you waiting jobs at events and it's on a casual basis so you can take on as little or as much as you want. As I've never worked in hospitality before they've invited me to a training workshop next month and then they'll start offering me work. Perhaps you could try something like that.

I'm also doing a lifeguard course next week, never would have thought about doing something like that before but I started taking weekly swimming classes at my local leisure centre last year just to relieve the boredom of being unemployed for a bit, and the instructor suggested I train as a lifeguard. Do you have any hobbies or interests that could lead to a job?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

You're going to have to face the fact you need to do some volunteering even if it is ****ing hard :-( You've got to fight!!!!!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

march_hare said:


> You're going to have to face the fact you need to do some volunteering even if it is ****ing hard :-( You've got to fight!!!!!


i havent found one that covers transport. theres no way im going to pay 5£ a day and be left with pennies to live on. its ****ing not worth it


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

quit the smokes.


----------



## deflectingreflections (May 20, 2013)

Hey.. I'm new here (obviously since this is my first post lol) I'm 20 (sorry) and never had a job before. I've applied to so many places it's starting to get depressing. I've never been called in for an interview etc. or anything  I don't have a lot of relevant stuff to write on my resume and I feel terrible about it. I can't even get a job at McDonalds *sigh*. I notice that a lot of places, even lower level positions want you to have experience but how do you get job experience when everyone wants experience and you've never gotten your foot in the door? I guess that's where volunteering might be helpful.. I'm going to a local job fair tomorrow so wish me luck! I just hope employers don't look at my resume, see I have no experience and not give me a chance. It doesn't help that I have SA and am extremely socially awkward.. I'm really not a lazy person if given the chance, I just wish that employers could see that.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

DubnRun said:


> i havent found one that covers transport. theres no way im going to pay 5£ a day and be left with pennies to live on. its ****ing not worth it


Surely you have one of these:


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

fonz said:


> Surely you have one of these:


yeah like im gonna travel ****ing miles on a bike to a charity shop and return home without any money.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Im jus gonna kill myself i cant deal with it anymore


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

DubnRun said:


> yeah like im gonna travel ****ing miles on a bike to a charity shop and return home without any money.


PLUS!!!! get fit, get some fresh air, help your community, improve your anxiety, talk words everyday instead of none, meet new people everyday, get something on your CV improving your chances massively of getting a job and earning money and getting out of your parents place!!!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

hammerfast said:


> i'm 30 and i've never worked


damn


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Do what I did, join the military.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't get my first real job until I was a few months from 25!


----------



## knifej (Jan 12, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't get my first real job until I was a few months from 25!


What do you mean by 'real'? Real as in pt retail/fast food job? Or real as in 1st full time professional job post college?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

knifej said:


> What do you mean by 'real'? Real as in pt retail/fast food job? Or real as in 1st full time professional job post college?


First real professional job after college.

My first job was a soda jerk/gas station attendant right after high school, then three summers at McDonald's during college.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

In order to graduate high school here you have to have so many hours of work experience. I forget the actual number... I think 40 or so.

So I have worked, but it was just as temporary Christmas help in a gift store. Stocking shelves, making sure nothing was broken or open, keeping the back room organized... that sort of thing.

But since then I've not worked. I turned 30 this year, and it does bother me. I'd like to make my living through artwork, since that's something I could do from home, but I'm still working through some issues with art due to some bad art therapy in the past.


----------



## knifej (Jan 12, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> First real professional job after college.
> 
> My first job was a soda jerk/gas station attendant right after high school, then three summers at McDonald's during college.


I guess I've never had a real job then. =(.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

knifej said:


> I guess I've never had a real job then. =(.


I meant professional.

Have you had any jobs? If not, you should start now and work your way up.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I've had 2 jobs that add up to about 3 months experience. Last time I worked was about 3 1/2 years ago. I started looking 2 summers ago for 3 months and put in 100s of job applications. I did 2 interviews at fast food places then I wrecked my car and never got a new one and I live in the middle of nowhere with my mother so I need a car to work. My sister and I wrecked our cars on the same day too. So now I've been unemployed forever, no vehicle for 2 years. I would be looking for a car but my sister owes me hundreds of dollars and everybody is telling me it's better until I wait 'til I have more money....I've been getting told to wait for 2 years now though. April - June nobody hires anyway though so what's the point. I feel angry that I'm always pressured to wait to do things.. I feel like I h ave no control over my life. When I was younger my mom used to always tell me I was too slow to work. I've always obsessed about working/ not working and not having a car. I'm embarrassed about it and it's the biggest reason I have for not wanting people to get to know me.

I'm going to try to get a job at school next fall. Hopefully they aren't so picky about hiring stuents.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

knifej said:


> I guess I've never had a real job then. =(.


Neither


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

Me I never worked before, I prefer being at home and i hate the thought of waking up everyday to go to work.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually started working at 15 and have about 5 years of work experience. It's one of the few things I'm proud of in my life.


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

I started working at 17, but all of my jobs were temporary. The longest was 3 months.


----------



## grimaudio (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm on the same boat. 23 with pretty much no past employment. Job applications are killing me because i have no work experience to put down. The though of trying to explain why i haven't worked for so long is also making me very nervous. You just have to stay persistent and optimistic. I have yet to find a job but i'm not going to allow that to bring be down. Good luck.


----------



## Beetleguise (May 30, 2013)

Nearly 22 and have zero work experience. Zich. I absoloutely need to do some volunteering but i am TERRIFIED . maan


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Beetleguise said:


> Nearly 22 and have zero work experience. Zich. I absoloutely need to do some volunteering but i am TERRIFIED . maan


all i can find is charity shop, so go from isolation to sitting around sniffling pensioners all day, **** that


----------



## Beetleguise (May 30, 2013)

DubnRun said:


> all i can find is charity shop, so go from isolation to sitting around sniffling pensioners all day, **** that


haha i know. Need to make forward steps though. There is a place that want someone to work on the desk / phone near me, scares me thinking about it but Im trying to mentally push myself lol


----------

